# GH timing - pre-workout or post-workourk?



## scazza (Jun 27, 2011)

Had a lot of mixed advice on gh timing. Two things up for discussion.-

Some say that eating literally halts the effect of gh, not just fat-burning but general effect.

Also some say that you should rest after a shooting gh and if you shoot before a workout it also halts the effect?

Any got any thoughts on this?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

scazza said:


> Had a lot of mixed advice on gh timing. Two things up for discussion.-
> 
> Some say that eating literally halts the effect of gh, not just fat-burning but general effect.
> 
> ...


you've posted a pretty similar question already.

short answer:

1. for fat loss: take on an empty stomach (or at least 1hour after a meal).

2. Don't eat for the entire active period (3 hours)

3. Be ACTIVE during the active period.

the reasons for the above is that GH promotes the use of Free Fatty Acids (FFAs) for energy by up tp 35% increase; however if you have eaten, the FFAs are not required for energy and get re-absorbed, and if you sit on a couch, you don't need the energy and they get re-absorbed.

If after muscle mass (in combination with 'slin, otherwise no increase in muscle mass), eat according to the 'slin intake, and the GH will work fine.

you need to choose your goal- if you can't decide fat loss/muscle gain, and opt for inbetween- you get the worst of both... your use of GH needs to be based on goal- then it can be used properly..

as for rest- another myth that arose out of people using it pre-bed (only for geriatrics with no production of their own) or for kids who need it for actual growth to mimic the fact that they take it at night.

if you have normal GH secretion, taking GH at night suppresses your natural biggest pulse (2 hours after you fall asleep). You are best of to take peps (GHRH+GHRP) at night to boost your own secretion, and take exogenous GH through the day. No need to "rest" complete fallacy..


----------

